# ebay O.o



## Estellaa (Aug 22, 2013)

are you allowed to sell like you're old pens or test strips etc on ebay?
i know you can't sell insulin or needles or can you but the rest of it? 
i never realised you could.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2013)

As far as I know it would be fraudulent to sell things that you got free from the NHS on ebay or by any other method. I know there are a lot of sellers selling such things, although I read that the strips are often sold by companies that purchase them in bulk, possibly by buying them where they are cheaper in the world than here, and possibly because they are closer to expiry and can no longer be issued by pharmacies.


----------



## Redkite (Aug 22, 2013)

I've just had a look and there are loads of individual sellers (not stores) selling testing strips and other diabetes stuff.  I find this really quite upsetting - one of my greatest fears is what will happen in my son's future if the NHS no longer funds diabetes supplies, and these greedy people are making that day more likely


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 22, 2013)

Estellaa said:


> are you allowed to sell like you're old pens or test strips etc on ebay?
> i know you can't sell insulin or needles or can you but the rest of it?
> i never realised you could.



As Northy say's they are not your property to sell, so fraud.
Why have you got spare test strips? If you have changed your meter then use up the old strips first or pass them on to a type 2 who can not get test strips. 
Pens not to sure about them besides being NHS property are they not prescription only items?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2013)

If you do have spares, there are a couple of charities that would welcome them:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=21990

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=3860



edit: Actually just checked the list for the first one and it says no insulin pens or hormonal drugs, and insulin is a hormone, so the IDDT is the best bet.


----------



## Mark_Fails (Aug 22, 2013)

*Hmmm...*

After being somewhat embarassed about the quantity of strips I was wasting (until that wise Mr. Northerner gave me the perfect advice), I bought some on ebay rather than go through the prescription and grovelling route.

They are fine, but the moral aspect to do it, as described above, never occurred to me.

I will in future, stick to medical goods suppliers, rather than private individuals. I presume these woudl be froma legitimate source.

M


----------



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2013)

Mark_Fails said:


> After being somewhat embarassed about the quantity of strips I was wasting (until that wise Mr. Northerner gave me the perfect advice), I bought some on ebay rather than go through the prescription and grovelling route.
> 
> They are fine, but the moral aspect to do it, as described above, never occurred to me.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, many people are forced to fund the strips themselves if their GPs prove intransigent, and often ebay offers the cheaper option  However, there are some fairly reasonable options, in comparison to buying over the counter from Boots a ?25-?30 for 50. The SD Codefree Meter has test strips are around ?7 for 50.

You shouldn't have to buy them though, in my opinion, they should be provided along with the necessary education in order to help people learn about their diabetes and how to improve control.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 22, 2013)

I bought strips from eBay on a few occasions before I was able to get a supply on prescription, it was my only option at the time though I did have 'issues' with it. I believed testing was absolutely essential, and still do. I had been given a Freestyle Freedom Light by my doctor in London when I was diagnosed and decided to stick with that rather than break in a cheaper meter. I was able to get 200 strips for the same price Boots would charge for 50.

Now, I'm 'allowed' 200 per prescription which is barely enough and works out at about 200 a month, or around 6 tests per day. This is fine until I start having hypos, a pretty common occurrence for me.


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 22, 2013)

when i was issued with the wrong lancets & needles, i sent them to IDDT.

the pharmacy was only going to destroy what i was given as they couldnt put them back on the shelf (even tho they hadnt left the pharmacy) as they had been issued to me.

i dont consider that wrong to do it (unless i'm missing the point) as they would of been destroyed.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> when i was issued with the wrong lancets & needles, i sent them to IDDT.
> 
> the pharmacy was only going to destroy what i was given as they couldnt put them back on the shelf (even tho they hadnt left the pharmacy) as they had been issued to me.
> 
> i dont consider that wrong to do it (unless i'm missing the point) as they would of been destroyed.



No I think that is perfectly reasonable and the ethical and moral thing to do, instead of destroying them. I think it's fine to donate them to a needy member here also, as happens from time to time, but not (as was once suggested) deliberately over-ordering in order to provide someone with a regular supply - that would mean the forum was promoting fraud, much as you might argue the NHS ought to be paying for them anyway.


----------



## pav (Aug 22, 2013)

I was offered some for free, by a kind member off here when I was having problems getting a prescription for the strips, though managed to get a prescription before they were sent and the strips went to some one else having trouble getting them.

This I don't have a problem with, as its helping someone out of a problem without making money off the system. 

Over ordering strips just to sell on ebay to make money is not on. I have seen it where Abbott sell strips direct to the public and at a price probably less than what sellers on ebay get. Also seen the supercheck strips being sold at around ?5 more than what you can by them directly off supercheck , Don't know if all suppliers will sell strips direct to the public, and at what price.


----------



## Estellaa (Aug 22, 2013)

the reason i asked was cause i have test strips lancets probably and pens which i dont use anymore, being a young person on a crap wage yeah every little helps so i did consider selling them if i knew someone needed them but like you said its fraudulent so not sure what to do with them tbh.


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 22, 2013)

The pens should be returned to the pharmacy where you got them for safe disposal, you wouldn't want them getting into the wrong hands (assuming we are talking insulin filled pens).  The test strips and lancets I would follow up Alan's links for charities that send them to third world countries.  Have you stopped testing? lancets are so cheap anyway.


----------



## Estellaa (Aug 22, 2013)

no not filled ones and yes i still test but i use the accu chek mobile which has a cassette of test strips and a barrel of lancets so i dont have the ones where you have to change them every time.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 23, 2013)

Well IMHO Estelhaa, you should use the old meter and your supply of strips up before ordering any more cassettes for the newer meter.

But it's only IMHO - I mean I had quite a few strips left with my existing meter when I got the pump, which really you need to use the matching Bluetooth meter with to get the best out of the pump as the Bolus Wizard is on the meter.  So I made discreet enquiries on my other forum as to who (T2 with attendant strip procurement issues) used that meter and they went to a very good home local to me.

I mean it isn't just 'morally' fraud - it is actually a *criminal offence* to sell NHS prescribed things !


----------



## Redkite (Aug 23, 2013)

Estellaa, the very fact you asked on here means you know it's not right really  Please donate them to charity or use them up yourself.


----------



## Estellaa (Aug 23, 2013)

i doubt i'll use them, dunno if they even in date aha. shall have to have a look. 
looks like it shall just be clothes for ebay then (Y)


----------



## jalapino (Aug 24, 2013)

I just looked on e-bay and someone is selling a pen that is marked used!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lilly-Hum...ity_Disability_Medical_ET&hash=item2ec9d9733f


----------

